# Fertilizer for Glossostigma



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

What is a good fertilizer for glossos? Some of my Glossos are turning brown then pale in color, and eventually died out. They started out green and spread quite well until recently some of them turned brown qnd pale. I use Florabase as substrate. Do i need to put substrate fertlizer like Flourish tabs or floraroot? I also do regular fertilizing with Seachem Iron,Flourish,Nitrogen,Phosporus and potassium.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

A nutrient rich substrate is good for glosso but you will have to dose the water colum too. CO2 and NO# are the 2 most important nurients to glosso. M ake doubly sure your CO2 is 30ppm+ and that your NO# levels never fall below 5ppm, maintaining a 10ppm level is better though. Replinishing the base ferts are not that important and are more work thanit is worth, you should be dosing the water column anyway.


----------

